# Do serving members have eye examinations?



## Vyscaria (17 Nov 2011)

Hey all- I suppose I've graduated a bit and will no longer ask questions about APPLICATION medical procedures! 

I was wondering if the Primary Reserves will check your eyesight from time to time. When I applied, I had a high V4. Because myopia runs in the family, I understand that I could hit V5 very soon. Will my eyesight be tested and will I have my CF career cut short? I jumped through so many hoops to get here- I'd be devastated if I had to let this go. 

I was also thinking of applying to ROTP, but if my eyesight worsens to V5, my plan B was to just keep quiet and stick with my reserve unit. I'm not too fond of laser eye surgery- it has caused complications for my family members. But will my unit somehow find out?

I searched and couldn't find an answer to this question- or maybe I'm just too paranoid! 

I'd appreciate any thoughts or advice.

Thanks to all.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Nov 2011)

Class A?  No.  It's on your own dime.


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Nov 2011)

Your eyesight will be tested when you're due for your Periodic Health Examination, or when you need a medical for some other reason (course, promotion etc). If you fall below the requirement for your trade, you will have a medical review done. The outcome is not predictable here.


----------



## Pusser (17 Nov 2011)

Speaking from experience, the outcome of a medical review board can be:

1)  retention with no restrictions
2)  retention with restrictions
3)  occupation transfer
4)  release

There are many other factors, in addition to the medical category, involved in making the decision.  For fully trained, experienced, senior members are less likely to be released or transferred than more junior, lesser trained and lesser experienced members.  I was retained, but transferred to an occupation with a lesser vision standard.

Subsequent to the medical review board, I had laser eye surgery (for personal, not career, reasons - hated wearing glasses) almost twelve years ago.  I went from V4 (almost V5) to V1.  Not only could I now go back to my original occupation, but with one additonal surgery (i.e. a lobotomy), I could be a pilot now! ;D


----------



## Vyscaria (17 Nov 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Speaking from experience, the outcome of a medical review board can be:
> 
> 1)  retention with no restrictions
> 2)  retention with restrictions
> ...



Congratulations! But how often are medical reviews held? Once per year? 

Since I am already in a V4 trade (Supply tech), if I slipped to V5 there would be no other possible careers for me to OT into. Does that mean the CF has to release me? Will they keep me if I agree to get laser eye surgery? I know there are lots of variables with the laser-eye surgery in complications and whatnot, but is that an option in that kind of situation?


----------



## medicineman (17 Nov 2011)

In theory, you're supposed to have a medical within 2 years of your Enrollment medical, tehn every 5 years until 40 years of age, then every 2 thereafter...in my experience, that almost never happens to Class A Reservists unless getting ready for a deployment.  There's nothing stopping you from gettng laser surgery unless the surgeon thinks you're a bad candidate for it or you can't afford it / don't want to fork out the money for it.  It's unlikely you'll get released if you slip below V4 as a Class A.

MM


----------



## Pusser (17 Nov 2011)

Vyscaria said:
			
		

> Congratulations! But how often are medical reviews held? Once per year?
> 
> Since I am already in a V4 trade (Supply tech), if I slipped to V5 there would be no other possible careers for me to OT into. Does that mean the CF has to release me? Will they keep me if I agree to get laser eye surgery? I know there are lots of variables with the laser-eye surgery in complications and whatnot, but is that an option in that kind of situation?



Although you can't be enrolled as a V5, if you're already serving, there is a possibility that you can continue.  How good a possibility is dependent upon many other factors (e.g. years left to retirement, training level, skill set, performance, etc.).  A 20 year old private with only his QL3 and an interesting conduct sheet needs to worry about retention more than a 50 year old stellar CWO with a host of rare and important specialty qualifications.


----------

